# What Is Tally Developer



## dikudik (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi.

What is Tally Developer where can i get infomation abt it
is there any site from where i can learn the same

regards


----------



## infy (Nov 26, 2008)

I think *tdlplayground.blogspot.com is one of them.

also you can find some more information on Tally 9 on *www.tally9.info


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

*OFFTOPIC*

infy this is your FIRST Post


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 7, 2008)

Tally developer edition is an IDE of sort to create Tally (The Accounting Software) dependent applications. Its NOT an accounting and money management software.

There is an easy Educational Mode in Tally Dev. itself, and I found it quite useful. (Though I just tested the software for like 20 minutes  ). You'll need to learn Tally Definition Language (TDL) to use it.
Shailendra (my friend) owns this site : *www.apnitally.com/ (Very useful  )


----------

